# Suggestions on correcting this Laundry room plumbing problem.



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

These 2 photos are what I am currently dealing with.
I am working on the water in the basement, so this is not connected at the moment.

I was planning on pushing the box back into the drywall and correcting the drain. Also tap in for a small laundry sink.

BUT the vent pipe is directly behind this box, and moving to the side is out due to studs.

So I thought I could frame in a box and then correct the drain.

I am assuming I should not mess with the vent? It is required?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

The way that is plumbed is not even CLOSE.

Why can't you put it in the wall? You can drill the studs you know. We do it all the time.:wink:

it should look something like this when you're done. http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/attachments/plumbing/3151d1175459678-washing-machine-drain-img_0675.jpg

Vents go on TOP of the trap arm, not below them.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I would have to move the vent in order to push this back into the wall.
To keep it centered between the 10" stud center.

unless I can keep the vent inline with the drain. 
And 90 degree the vent around the box...


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Why can't you move the box to the left or to the right? :confused1:


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok,

So I can move it to the next stud opening which would place it directly behind the washer machine

I need to see what the wall has behind it.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

That does not look so good.
The next stud opening over is the main run for all my electric on the 2 floors.

If I go towards the left (the dryer)
There is a tripple stud in the way.
So I would need a 2" hole through 3 studs to run the drain pipe.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I made some room with my sawzall

What you see in the wall is the vent.
I need to put the drain close to this location inside the wall.
So I can just relocate the vent to sidestep the drain.

I need to find an example of a drain and vent close together.
I am assuming the vent must tie in above the washer drain?
If it is below it would be a wet drain.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

whoever did that origionally should be beaten with his own tools,then his tools should be buried where they can no longer harm plumbing! :laughing:


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

This past weekend I ripped ALL the plumbing out of the basement.

Started from scratch. Things are getting better!!

I found half size outlet boxes. This will fit in the stud cavity.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

we NORMALLY drill studs to accomodate an C/W box. There's not enough room in a 16" stud bay to accomodate the p-trap and the C/W box without crossing over the water lines (which is a pain in the rear end)

Is that a 2x4 or 2x6 wall? Do you know why that stud is tripled up? If it's tripled for structural reasons, you might not want to touch it anyway.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

No clue why it was tripled.
I think I found a way to make this work without cutting studs.

On the left is my vent. I did not cut the extra pipe yet.
On the right is my 2" drain.
Top is for the washer and bottom is for the sink.
Can I exit the fitting at an angle out the wall? So I can clear the washer and aim for the center of the sink?

Directly under the floor will be a 2" P trap for the drain.
6-12" after this will be the T for the vent (under the floor)


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

:no::no::no::no::no:

That would so not fly around here, nor would it in any area in the united states that I know of. Maybe if you moved to somalia?

No P-trap for clothes washer shall be roughed in below the floor, but shall be at least 6" but no more than 12" above the floor. Any standpipe for a clotheswasher shall be no less than 18" in length, nor shall it be more than 30"

What you've done there to attach the sink is called "wet-venting".

What you're doing is turning the vent for the laundry sink into a drain. I can't recall the exact wording because it's a big paragraph, but basically you'd have to have a minimum 2-1/2" line coming up below the drain for the laundry sink.

Without some sort of diagram and dimensions etc, it would be hard to direct you further, especially considering your pictures are fairly close-up, and hard to take in the entire size of the room/area you want to install this stuff in.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

So I could Tee the vent between the sink and laundry box?

What is the problem with having the P trap under the floor?
what problem does this cause?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

theedudenator said:


> So I could Tee the vent between the sink and laundry box?


No. :no:



theedudenator said:


> What is the problem with having the P trap under the floor?
> what problem does this cause?


Distance between inlet and vent becomes too long, trap siphons, sewer gas enters home, people get sick. It needs to look something like the picture I posted. There are MINOR variations that would work, but that is the basic standard.


----------



## theedudenator (Dec 5, 2009)

I am attaching a sketch.

What if I used a double wye?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Using a double wye ALSO requires an upsized drain. 1 pipe size larger.


Your diagram looks ok, except you need to take the drain for the sink off below where the drain for the washing machine is, and revent the sink into the vent for the laundry.

just like the picture i posted. :yes:


----------

